# This looks like a great read...



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 29, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LESBIAN-NUNS...ryZ29364QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> "LESBIAN NUNS: BREAKING SILENCE" edited by Rosemary Curb & Nancy Manahan
> 
> 1st edition, paperback, published 1985 Bantam Books , Printed in Australia by The Dominion Press-Hedges & Bell, Victoria
> 
> ...


----------

